# Therapists kill patient



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This story happened in 2000 but it's the first time reading it. Here it is:

Candace and Jeane Newmaker traveled to Evergreen, Colorado in April, 2000, for a $7,000 two-week "intensive" session of Attachment Therapy with Connell Watkins, upon a referral from a licensed psychologist in North Carolina.[1][2][3]
Candace died during the second week of the intensive with Watkins during what has been called a "rebirthing" session. Participating in the fatal session as therapists were Watkins and Julie Ponder, along with Candace's "therapeutic foster parents", Brita St Clair and Jack McDaniel, and Jeane Newmaker.[3]
Following the script for that day's treatment, Candace was wrapped in a flannel sheet to simulate a womb and told to extricate herself from it, with the apparent expectation that the experience would help her "attach" to her adoptive mother. Four of the adults used their hands, feet, and large pillows to resist all her attempts to free herself, while she complained, pleaded, and even screamed for help and air. Candace stated several times during the session that she was dying, to which Ponder responded, _"You want to die? OK, then die. Go ahead, die right now"_.[1] Twenty minutes into the session, Candace had vomited and excreted inside of the sheet; she was nonetheless kept restrained.[2]
Forty minutes into the session, Jeane asked Candace _"Baby, do you want to be born?"_ Candace faintly responded _"no"_; this would ultimately be her last word. To this, Ponder replied, _"Quitter, quitter, quitter, quitter! Quit, quit, quit, quit. She's a quitter!"_.[4] Jeane Newmaker, who said later she felt rejected by Candace's inability to be reborn, was asked by Watkins to leave the room, in order that Candace would not "pick up on (Jeane's) sorrow".

Soon thereafter, Watkins requested the same of McDaniel and Brita St. Clair, leaving only herself and Ponder in the room with Candace. After talking for five minutes, the two unwrapped Candace and found that she was motionless, blue on the fingertips and lips, and not breathing. Upon seeing this, Watkins declared, _"Oh there she is, she's sleeping in her vomit."_ Whereupon the mother, who had been watching on a monitor in another room, rushed into the room, remarked on Candace's color, and began CPR while Watkins called 9-1-1. When paramedics arrived ten minutes later, McDaniel told them that Candace had been left alone for five minutes during a rebirthing session and was not breathing. The paramedics surmised that Candace had been unconscious and possibly not breathing for some time. Paramedics were able to restore the girl's pulse and she was flown by helicopter to a hospital in Denver; she was declared brain-dead the next day, the consequence of asphyxia.[1][3][5]
The entire 70 minutes of the fatal session, as well as ten hours of other sessions from the preceding days, had been videotaped as a matter of course with Watkins's treatment. All the videos were shown at the trial of Watkins and Ponder.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*this news is really old, dude*

and it was super new age, not like some regular couch session.

:afr


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds like a bondage play gone wrong. They should've used a safe word to insure the safety of the "patient". Either way, the therapist prolly needs more help than anybody in that room.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

**** like this makes me want to kill a mother****er


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

WTF. What is your point?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> WTF. What is your point?


He's just warning people about the menace of therapists that wrap their patients in flannel sheets.

Thank you, forums poster MobiusX, for providing this very important service! Allah only knows how many lives you have saved from blankety doom!


----------



## icemocha3 (Nov 18, 2010)

What a horrible way to die


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Why is this in therapy?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

wasn't this on a CSI vegas episode? sounds eerily familiar...except i think on TV the patient being reborn had a seizure or something during the process.

anyways, that is very sad, and i also wonder why this type of therapy is needed to stimulate a familial(?) bond. they could have just talked it out or hit each other with foam bats, or something.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This is truly disguisting it makes me want to cry that these types of things aren't uncommon today. There's allot of horriable things going on in the world :c that poor baby I seriously hope that those women go to h** for what they did and put her through that's a horrible way to go. Truly a shame she had so much ahead of her in life but all that was stolen. Rest in peace candace <3


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow. You're thread has showeed me that I shouldn't trust people at all. Not less. I mean like NOT AT ALL.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Scary stuff


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> This is truly disguisting it makes me want to cry that these types of things aren't uncommon today. There's allot of horriable things going on in the world :c that poor baby I seriously hope that those women go to h** for what they did and put her through that's a horrible way to go. Truly a shame she had so much ahead of her in life but all that was stolen. Rest in peace candace <3


^so innocent :time


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^it really is so sickening.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^it really is so sickening.


I mean you are.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Paloma M said:


> Wow. You're thread has showeed me that I shouldn't trust people at all. Not less. I mean like NOT AT ALL.


good, I'm glad this has taught you this, you can trust people but never 100%.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Trust No *****es!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I mean you are.


 Ohh Woops sorry! :3


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Watkin's mugshot after her arrest:








Watkins got out of prison in 2008. Only serving 7 of her 16 year prison sentence. :/

I mean, people realize that kids don't have to like their foster mothers/fathers, right? And hell, what if the foster mother was actually horrid? Wouldn't surprise me, seeing that they'd put their kid through this. I loathe all involved with her death so much.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I hate that womens guts -__-


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Errmm I wonder what the future of lie detecting technology holds ? Maybe in 10-20 years when this type of technology comes out, certain convicts who got out early would have to get re-investigated. Maybe this new tech would be so sensitive that you can spot innocent mistakes/accidents. And if they turn out completely innocent they should get compensated. If not, then BACK TO PRISON FOR LIFE !!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

There was a law and order episode based upon this. :eek

The truth is that messed up stuff like this happens all the time, but generally "therapists" don't kill their patients. Aside from one therapist I went to, as a child, who was pretty bad, none of the therapists I've ever seen have reminded me of a potential abuser like this.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> There was a law and order episode based upon this. :eek
> 
> The truth is that messed up stuff like this happens all the time, but generally "therapists" don't kill their patients. Aside from one therapist I went to, as a child, who was pretty bad, none of the therapists I've ever seen have reminded me of a potential abuser like this.


 Yeah, those crime-drama shows copy real life events from time to time.

I'm not even sure she's a real therapist. Sounds like new aged crap to me. And for this adoptive parent, some crazy sense of entitlement that her "daughter" dub her "mother". It's insane. You earn that. Not brainwash with abuse.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> There was a law and order episode based upon this. :eek
> 
> The truth is that messed up stuff like this happens all the time, but generally "therapists" don't kill their patients. Aside from one therapist I went to, as a child, who was pretty bad, none of the therapists I've ever seen have reminded me of a potential abuser like this.


do you know from what season?


----------



## Dopamine (Apr 13, 2012)

**** this lady. I hope she gets her eye taken off then shot till she looks like Swiss cheese


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you get from the dialogue with her foster parents and therapists that they were on her side? That couldn't all have been part of the act....or perhaps it could. This reminds me of one of Pinter's plays, hard to tell how sincere the characters are, where they miscommunicated or if they are simply impossible to understand. You could maybe play the game with some people and never realise it untill you played. I'd like to see those videotapes, they would have been disturbing but very interesting. You have priests that molest children, it wouldn't surprise me if some psychologists enjoyed picking apart their patients, or that the pain they inflicted upon them overrided treatment without even realising it when it exceeds all bounds like this. That is horrifying.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

kc1895 said:


> Sounds like a bondage play gone wrong. They should've used a safe word to insure the safety of the "patient". Either way, the therapist prolly needs more help than anybody in that room.


You think a safe word necessary when someone is screaming for help? Maybe "stated she was dying" isn't understated. It's frightening to me that under some circumstances human beings overlook suffering, like bombing an entire village of Vietnamese is easier than shooting a single soldier up close in the head. I like to think that up close like this there would be some sign and that most wouldn't ignore it or. Worse, that the girl participating in this so wholeheartedly convinced of the process deliberately withheld the sign untill no longer conscious. That people can convince us we are no longer suffering, to no longer give the sign. I'd love to have seen those tapes, some gruesome website must have them.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

This is exactly one of the problems I've got with these self proclaimed therapists. :roll

I don't doubt that many are well intentioned, some even have excellent insight but they often don't have the proper training or experience to treat people properly and often use questionable methods or pseudo science. Even worse, despite their claims, they are far less equipped to handle people with severe or deeply engrained mental health conditions then therapists with proper medical training.

Their needs to be better regulations on these pseudo therapists (or quacks if you will). 
It's too easy to claim to be a therapist when the qualifications don't hold up to scrutiny. 

Also it's a little worrying that this woman was referred to this new age therapy by a proper licensed psychologist.


----------

